# bolt pattern / offset on an E39 5 wagon



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Will a wheel that's 18 x 8.5, 5x112 bolt pattern, 30 mm offset fit on an E39 5 wagon? Search yielded no results. Thx.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

SLang said:


> Will a wheel that's 18 x 8.5, 5x112 bolt pattern, 30 mm offset fit on an E39 5 wagon? Search yielded no results. Thx.


Is the wheel specifically manufactured for an E39 with the 74.1mm hub bore? If not, it won't be hubcentric at best. If it was manufactured for any other BMW model, it will have a 72.5mm hub bore and that will be too small to fit over the lip protruding from your wagon's hubs.


----------



## bmwe39fan (Jan 20, 2004)

*It will not fit...*

It won't fit -- BMW E39's have a 5x120 bolt pattern.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just posted similar question on different thread:
This might be more appropriate...not many people with wagons  :

"On a similar vein, what are my choices for a 2001 540iAT? It came with 16" 225/55/16 which I would like to upgrade to either 17" style 66M or 18".
According to the BMW catalog the staggered/18" options are not available for the 540 wagon.
According to Tirerack, aftermarket wheels are available in 18 and either 245 allround or staggered 265/235 setups for the wagon.
Which is correct? 
What is the correct offset front and rear for the wagon?

Thanks


PS Would the M5 rear swaybar fit the 540 wagon?"


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

batmanm3 said:


> Would the M5 rear swaybar fit the 540 wagon?"


Yes, it bolts right on. In fact, the front M5 swaybar fits the 540i Touring as well. See: http://www.zeckhausen.com/howto/bmwe39/swaybar_replacement.htm for installation instructions and part numbers.


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, I thought the bolt pattern might be a problem. It was a nice set of BBS LM's on ebay. Oh well, I'll keep looking!


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes, it bolts right on. In fact, the front M5 swaybar fits the 540i Touring as well. See: http://www.zeckhausen.com/howto/bmwe39/swaybar_replacement.htm for installation instructions and part numbers.


Thanks Dave...
Appreciate all your posts :thumbup:

PS any thoughts on the wheels? ie what the correct offset is for the 540iAT 2001 and whether a staggered setup would fit without rubbing or fender rolling.

TIA


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

batmanm3 said:


> PS any thoughts on the wheels? ie what the correct offset is for the 540iAT 2001 and whether a staggered setup would fit without rubbing or fender rolling.


I don't have any firsthand experience, so I would only be guessing. I suggest calling Luke at Tire Rack on 888-541-1777 x362. He's very knowledgable about what works and doesn't work.


----------

